# Dragon Wallpaper



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

Hiho

Da einer meiner Rl Kolegen sich mal ein Wallpaper mit nem drachen gewünscht hat und das alte das ich ihm damals als ich angefangen hab irgendwie "schlecht" war.
Nunja als ich mein Neues gemacht habe hab ich ihm versprochen wenn ich was sinvolles find mach ich ihm eins.

Nach knapp 61 Ebenen und davon einige die ich zusammen verbunden habe ist das hier rausgekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kritik / Input / Spam wie immer erwünscht ;D

Mfg Minas

V2 ebenen fehler behoben danke nochma selor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (26. Mai 2009)

Wo mit gemacht?^^  

Finde es sonst Super !


----------



## Haxxler (26. Mai 2009)

Das nächste mal am besten in den Wallpaper Thread stecken aber echt verdammt nice geworden!


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

najo wiso 1 thread für alle wallpapers und für jede sig nen eigenen..

find ich etwas sinnfrei ehrlich gesagt
entweder alles oder nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is mit photoshop gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

wahnsinn... hey ohne wieder schleimem zu wollen (oder doch? ^^) HAMMERGEIL, jetzt brauch ich DREI monitore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (26. Mai 2009)

Ich kann Nimmue nur recht geben hammergeil! 

würd das auch so gerne können kann das aber nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (26. Mai 2009)

n1 *.*
1024*768 plx <3


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

so klein -.- hmm ma kuken vlt wenn mir langweilig is mach ich ne minifassung


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Mai 2009)

ähm minas ich bin so frech und hab mir das au mal eingerichtet weils einfach hammergeil is


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Mai 2009)

Ist das nur bei mir oder ist oben links, da im Weltraum irgendwie ein Dreieck?
Oder nur 2 scharfe Linien, die den Himmel zerteilen? Auf jeden Fall ist das komisch...


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2009)

au grad gesehen -. ebenen fehler ma beheben^^
danke selor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 scotty beam ihn hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (27. Mai 2009)

Wow, beeindruckend. Gefällt mir sehr gut! Endlich mal mehr als nur ödes Filtergeschubse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (27. Mai 2009)

Ist das beabsichtigt das bei dem Vieh der linke Flügel mehr oder weniger durchsichtig ist? Der Rest von dem Vieh sieht ja irgendwie nich so aus.


----------



## Yadiz (27. Mai 2009)

Mhh, find ich sehr geil, dein Wallpaper.
da kommt ne unheimliche räumliche Tiefe mit rüber, mit den ganzen verschiedenen Sichtebenen.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ist das beabsichtigt das bei dem Vieh der linke Flügel mehr oder weniger durchsichtig ist? Der Rest von dem Vieh sieht ja irgendwie nich so aus.



jau das ist beabsichtitg


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Juni 2009)

hui mina, was gehtdn? xDDD

hammer ding


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juni 2009)

hihi danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ahja ne lol i got nub screen version sollt ich ja mal machen

da ich ja ein lieber mensch bin (behaupten böse leute zumindest)
1024x1280 version ^^ 1mb gross damit quali auch stimmt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit 2 meint fixed lol
edit 3 meint .. 1024*768 plx <3 <-- wtf ..
hf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn text zu gross ist sags tu ichs verkleinern ..


----------



## Celdaro (4. Juni 2009)

dankööö <3
hab halt kein widescreen und so ^^


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juni 2009)

Whow 
respekt.


----------

